# Anybody have a ROKON?



## dawg2 (Sep 12, 2012)

These look like a lot of fun, but no dealer in GA

http://www.rokon.com/


----------



## beretta (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty popular here in British Columbia.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 12, 2012)

beretta said:


> Pretty popular here in British Columbia.



Do you have one?  Do they get around as easily as advertised?  They seem pretty pricey at $7,000 for a new one.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been seeing those advertised in the backs of hunting mags for many many years. They have been in business a long time but I have never known a single person who owned one.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have been seeing those advertised in the backs of hunting mags for many many years. They have been in business a long time but I have never known a single person who owned one.



Same here


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have been seeing those advertised in the backs of hunting mags for many many years. They have been in business a long time but I have never known a single person who owned one.





Back in the `60s, they advertised in Outdoor Life and Fur, Fish, and Game magazines. I sure wanted one of those things back then.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 12, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> These look like a lot of fun, but no dealer in GA
> 
> http://www.rokon.com/


Find a Honda Fat Cat


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 12, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Find a Honda Fat Cat



Fat Cats aren't 2 wheel drive.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 12, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Find a Honda Fat Cat





Backlasher82 said:


> Fat Cats aren't 2 wheel drive.



Well, then I don't want a fat cat


----------



## Rivershot (Sep 13, 2012)

I have one from about 1972 that I'm gonna restore someday, that was my Dad's. It is kinda rare as It's only 1 wheel drive and they only made that for 2 years. I remember riding on back a time or 2 but mostly just watching him wreck it a lot trying to keep up with Osa and Penton.


----------



## blues brother (Sep 13, 2012)

Back when I was between high school(1982) and college I did farm work for a guy that had something like that in his basement. Dont know if it was the same brand...I'll find out in the next day or so and let you know if it is and if he still has it.


----------



## blues brother (Sep 13, 2012)

Dawg2,
Called the guys nephew tonight....he no longer has it. The nephew was not sure of the brand. Sorry bro...
Good luck with the search.


----------



## weathermantrey (Sep 13, 2012)

Some guys I hunt with have them.  We use them when we go elk hunting in Colorado.  They will go down valley’s and up mountains that a 4wd 4wheeler wouldn’t even dream of.

The downside is that their max speed is only about 25 mph.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 13, 2012)

weathermantrey said:


> Some guys I hunt with have them.  We use them when we go elk hunting in Colorado.  They will go down valley’s and up mountains that a 4wd 4wheeler wouldn’t even dream of.
> 
> The downside is that their max speed is only about 25 mph.



I am not worried about speed, I want a machine that goes anywhere.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 13, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> Fat Cats aren't 2 wheel drive.


I did not realize that they are 2 wheel drive. Interesting


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 13, 2012)

I will say what I know about the Honda Fat Cat. This does not mean that it must be the same with a rokon. But very likely. Balance in a muddy place is almost impossible. The front wheel is very hard to steer, and this is where your balancing capicity comes from. Ruts in road beds will get you hurt. The front wheel will always go to the lowest point no matter what you do. Ditches, bumps, etc are very different than the large front wheel of a dirt bike. Dirt bikes take bumps like it is fun. Not the smaller tires of the Fat Cat. The front suspension is directed upwards instead of angled foward like a dirt bike. Hit a ditch with a dirt bike and the suspension carries you through. Hit a ditch with a fat cat and you get hurt. Even in snow, it is almost impossible to ride unless you are experienced with this machine. The good thing is that it gets around almost anywhere in the woods. You decide what, if any would apply to the Rokon


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 13, 2012)

Do Rokons have any suspension????


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 13, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Do Rokons have any suspension????



The new trailbreakers have a front suspension.  The big, fat fluffy tires are the suspension.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 13, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> The new trailbreakers have a front suspension.  The big, fat fluffy tires are the suspension.


I wanted to watch the video but my computer has not been trained to follow my commands


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 14, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> I wanted to watch the video but my computer has not been trained to follow my commands



Something is wrong with their vid feeds on their site.  Go to youtube.


----------

